
New Universal Blockchain App for Gigs - ERB
GoEuphrates is an exciting new universal app that allows you to offer any service (e.g. jobs, projects, tasks) anytime, anywhere, or conversely access and respond to demands for services. Whether you are in need of assistance, or one who can provide the assistance, GoEuphrates is a real-time, highly flexible, and user-friendly application that is perfect for the Gig Economy. Using blockchain technology, it&#x27;s built for the enterprising. Move from completing a gig to growing a business. Take a look at some of the exciting new ways that GoEuphrates can empower you:<p>a. It&#x27;s a bi-directional tool, roles are not restrained. Anyone can offer, or demand services. So, hire whatever service you need, and when you need it. Or, offer any service you perform. Any job, anytime, anywhere. With a single universal app, you can drop the rest.<p>b. Euphrates is built on blockchain. Link automated smart contracts to facilitate transactions on the fly; extend your reach, connect with new partners and new opportunities. Grow a business, not just complete a gig.<p>c. You can create extensions of your business naturally. The GoEuphrates platform allows multiple real-time natural language communications on a user-friendly screen. Text, image, and voice all in one place. Negotiate price and make payments directly from your calls. Adapt organically to market conditions as they exist. Call in backup for big jobs.<p>d. There is no second-guessing of your needs with restrictive drop-down menus that limit your roles and gigs. You decide what service is best for you. Offer your services when and where you want. Your hours of operation, specific offerings, and wages are all yours to define.<p>e. Employers and providers both rate one another with every job. User ratings are backed with cash - only real jobs are rated, and the system can&#x27;t be gamed by buying &#x27;likes.&#x27;​ Understand who you&#x27;re working with.
======
sharemywin
where is the source code? How would I create a node to connect to the
"blockchain" without downloading the app? Otherwise, Isn't this just
taskrabbit running on an inefficent database?

